# Rectus Diastasis Repair



## hcg (May 16, 2014)

My doctor is going to perform an umbilical hernia repair & rectus diastasis repair. He will be performing the procedure next week, and we are trying to get an authorization for this procedure. The insurance carrier is Blue Cross Blue Shield Highmark (West Virginia).  I could not find a code for this procedure. The only thing in mind right now is to use 49999. If I have to use this code, I'm not sure if BCBS would pay or not.

Can someone help me find a code for rectus diastasis repair? 

I appreciate all help. Thank you.


----------



## herrera4 (May 19, 2014)

http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2010/06/expose-the-layers-of-abdominal-wall-reconstruction/

this is the best article that helped me-I know its from 2010 but it may have some codes you can you use for whatever procedure he will be doing


----------



## hcg (May 19, 2014)

Thank you for sharing the link. I used those codes, but BCBS will not approve it. I talked to a rep in BCBS last Friday and the two codes that they will approve is 49999 or 49904.


----------

